# East Meets West in China's New Hybrid Building



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2015)

Interesting building in China, more here. 

Half of the structure is a copy of Beijing's Temple of Heaven, but the other half is the whitewashed US Capitol building. The structure is four-stories high and stands in the grounds of the New Great Wall International movie studio on the outskirts of the city. The one-of-a-kind building is expected to feature in a number of movies and TV shows in the future. The hybrid building has already attracted plenty of visitors and earned thousands of comments on social media.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 7, 2015)

Ewww!

Sorry but I think it's ugly. At least, the "Capitol" side ...


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 8, 2015)

its definitely different..it looks like someone forgot to finish their half...lol


----------

